# 2.5 gallon nano. 56k warning!!! New pics 2/1



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

I decided to start this nano tank. It is a 2.5 gallon aqueon tank, with a Hagen Elite Mini filter. No substrate or plants as of yet, but I am gonna let this one cycle for a while. It has a piece of lava rock and a piece of mopani wood in it for now. No lighting or heater yet either. But soon.


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

I've been doing a 2.5 nano, and having a lot of fun! What are you going to use for your ammonia source while you cycle?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

i would use some fish food throw some in and bam! wait.....and wait then test shouldnt take more then a week or a couple days


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

In order to establish the colony of beneficial bacteria in that tank, you will need a food source for them. That food is ammonia. Ammonia is created by living organisms in the tank. Fish food will create SOME as it rots, but not much. You could just grab some cheap fish (zebra danio or something) and toss them in there. Additionally, if you have an existing tank up and running, put some of the filter media in this tank, or some of the substrate. It should contain enough bacteria to jumpstart the cycle.

Running the filter in an empty tank of water will not cycle the tank. There will be nothing to establish the colony of bacteria.


----------



## v369 (Nov 14, 2010)

depending on that drift wood and wether or not it has been soaked prior to remove the tannins it may provid enough seed matter to start the nitrogen cyle off just fine... in esscense that is. that peice of lava rock also has a ton of surface area for bacterial growth.
so just adding a few peices of fish food and letting it run for a week should be a good start.


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

It will take a lot longer then a couple days. And you can do it without fish. Throw in a dead uncooked shrimp every few days, as mentioned fish food works well too. And clean it out and do a water change once the ammonia goes from high to nothing. And your good. That will take a few weeks. Smaller tanks also take longer.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

fishbreath, alias lauraleellbp, used 1 frozen shrimp cocktail to cycle her tank.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Not sure what I am gonna use as an ammonia source yet. I am still letting the mopani wood leach a little more and I just added sand today. Still need to get a glass top and heater. After I do that, I will probably throw some blood worms in it to cycle a little faster. But I am not opposed to waiting a month either.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

*No more bubbles.*

I thought I would do a quick update. All the bubbles finally went away. And I figured out what I am gonna do to help it cycle. I did water changes today, so I took about 2 gallons out of it, and replaced it with water that I took out of my 20 gal. Hopefully that will work.


----------



## ckarr (Nov 14, 2010)

cableguy69846 said:


> I did water changes today, so I took about 2 gallons out of it, and replaced it with water that I took out of my 20 gal. Hopefully that will work.


You mave have moved some bacteria but bacteria prefers to live in the dark and on something. 
Why not share some bacteria by getting media from that 20 and put it in the filter on this tank?


----------



## v369 (Nov 14, 2010)

+1 ckarr,


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Well, unfortunately, I am running an Aqua Clear 30 on my 20 gal. and I would have to take out a whole mess of stuff over to the 2.5 gal. due to the filter levels in the AC. But, if all else fails, I have a few guppy fry I can let live in there while it cycles. BTW, how would plants effect the cycle process?


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

a lot of bacterial builds up in/on the substrate. if you put some substrate from another cycles tank in some panty hoes, and let it sit in the tank for a while, it'll allow the bacteria to spread into the new tank.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

So, finally got my first plant today. A bunch of flame moss, and a heater. On friday, going to finally get the glass top and probably some cheap fish to cycle it. I may just throw a guppy into it for a while, not like I don't have enough.


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

You're off to a good start. I really like how you've put the flame moss on that rock.


----------



## chilled_fire (Jun 4, 2010)

I love nanos 
and this one is looking good ... IMO the drift wood is looking odd, again IMO.
Also in my 3Gallon i use the hydor mini 75W heater is flat and goes right in the substrate .


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Cottagewitch said:


> You're off to a good start. I really like how you've put the flame moss on that rock.


I just tied it on with black thread. Once it takes hold, I will eliminate the thread.




chilled_fire said:


> I love nanos
> and this one is looking good ... IMO the drift wood is looking odd, again IMO.
> Also in my 3Gallon i use the hydor mini 75W heater is flat and goes right in the substrate .


I kind of had to do it on a budget. I got a 25 watt one for like 10 bucks at my favorite LFS. It may be too much though, I just checked my tank, and it was at 90 degrees.


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Looks Great! Aged tank water wont cycle your tank unfortunately. You might as well add those blood worms now, get the ball rolling. But I guess it doesn't really matter.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Nue said:


> Looks Great! Aged tank water wont cycle your tank unfortunately. You might as well add those blood worms now, get the ball rolling. But I guess it doesn't really matter.


I am trying to wait till I get the rest of my plants in, it should be tomorrow, If that happens, I am for sure gonna add them, If not, I am gonna wait till I have that stuff in.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

*Fertilizer and new Fluval tanks.*

Just a quick update. I finally got a glass top today. Who knew it was just a piece of glass with an Aqueon handle. Oh well, the next time I will just get a piece of glass from the hardware store. Got some API Leaf Zone and dosed that and some Flourish Excel and dosed that as well. So we will see what happens. And I took out that unnecessary heater I had in there.

P.S. Has anyone had any experience with these new Fluval tanks yet?
http://www.fluvalblog.com/fluval-nano-aquariums-set-to-launch/
I am talking about the Ebi, the Flora, and the Spec. I saw them today in the store for the first time, and they seemed pretty good for the price. But I was very curious to get some feedback before diving into this headlong.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Get impatient today, and bought 5 zebra dannios to cycle the tank. Getting the rest of the plants on weds. That is all.


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

cableguy69846 said:


> Get impatient today, and bought 5 zebra dannios to cycle the tank. Getting the rest of the plants on weds. That is all.


lol I hate that!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Didn't get the rest of the plants today. I am not gonna get them till Monday now, but it is ok, I will just fool around with my 45 gallon till then.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

*More plants, finally....*

It has been a while since I updated this thread. The tank is finally cycled, and I got my Blyxa today and got it in the tank. It is kind of small, but I am hoping it will grow in nicely to fill the area I have it in.Let me know what you guys think. Still waiting for the HC though.....


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Just a quick update. The tank is doing well, all the fish and plants look good. Just have an algae bloom. Hopefully I can get some more plants and some shrimp soon.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

I finally got the carpet plants for the tank the other day. Some HC will do nicely. I have not planted it yet, I will do that tomorrow along with posting some pics. I need to get rid of the algae first. After that, I think some shrimp are going to be taking up residence in the tank.


----------



## Hadley (Dec 12, 2010)

I have some experience with the Fluval Flora, I bought the mini CO2 kit from one today ... right out of the box it was broken. lol.

A Nerite snail'll take care of that algae for you


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hadley said:


> I have some experience with the Fluval Flora, I bought the mini CO2 kit from one today ... right out of the box it was broken. lol.
> 
> A Nerite snail'll take care of that algae for you


I am gonna have to look into the Nerite snail. And as far as CO2, I think I am going to do a DIY paintball one. I think I would have fewer problems with it, and it would fit in my budget better.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Have not done anything on this tank in a while. Got my HC like a week ago, but got lazy. Then got some snow, and messed my back up while shoveling. And by some snow, I mean this,









This is my block.









The car.









And the main street.

I live in Chicago, and we got 20 inches of snow pretty much in a 24 hr period. It was crazy. Any way, on to the tank.









This is as it sits at this moment. I have some work to do. I will post more when I get done with all the maintenance that has been piling up.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

This is what I have so far. After some glass cleaning and a water change. I also got the HC planted. Not sure if I like it at this point, but I will wait till it grows in a bit.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

After the bubbles finally cleared and I got the HC placed, I am sorta happy. I think next time I am going to dry start all the HC though. This may get totally redone at some point in the future.


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

Its really coming along nicely! I still really like the moss on the cave.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Cottagewitch said:


> Its really coming along nicely! I still really like the moss on the cave.


Thank you. I am not so sure about the blyxa though, I may swap it out for a crypto or a sword. But I am gonna wait a while to see what the HC and blyxa do first.


----------



## Chesemonky (Apr 29, 2010)

The tank is looking fantastic. If you can make it look that good on a 2.5 gallon tank, i can do a whole lot with my 10 gallon.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice tank, I too am battling GDA (I think) on my 2.5g for a few weeks now. I hope you make it through :icon_smil Why not separate your HC so it will carpet faster?


----------



## chumblaka (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice little tank, I will be starting one soon! 
I have a couple of questions, how are you growing your plants? 
Just light or are you doing CO2 or dosing ferts? 
Sorry if I missed it in the thread.
Also, where did you get the lighting for it?

Looking good the HC will spread faster when seperated, keep up with maintenance, it is a nice tank!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Chesemonky said:


> The tank is looking fantastic. If you can make it look that good on a 2.5 gallon tank, i can do a whole lot with my 10 gallon.


You can do a lot with a 10 gallon as long as you are patient.:smile:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

PinoyBoy said:


> Nice tank, I too am battling GDA (I think) on my 2.5g for a few weeks now. I hope you make it through :icon_smil Why not separate your HC so it will carpet faster?


I lost patience halfway through. Plus I had the fish swimming around in about a half inch of water. I may redo it, If I do it over again, I am thinking about dry starting the HC. I think it would do better.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

chumblaka said:


> Nice little tank, I will be starting one soon!
> I have a couple of questions, how are you growing your plants?
> Just light or are you doing CO2 or dosing ferts?
> Sorry if I missed it in the thread.
> ...


Thank you. I am dosing Flourish, and Flourish Excel when I do water changes. I am using a 10 watt mini CFL light that I found at Wal-Mart for like 5 bucks. It is in the pet dept buy the fish stuff. It is in regular incandescent fixture. I will eventually be using some sort of root tab as well, and replacing the fish with some sort of shrimp. I was going to separate it, but I was a little pressed for time. But if I redo it, I am going to dry start it.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Suggestion!*

i agree with cottage witch. that flame moss is really nice especially on the lava rock

i have a suggestion though. you should get some java moss, and attach it to your driftwood, that would make your driftwood not all too dull. (picture included)

second... you should get some java fern (notice my java pattern) picture also included. this java fern will eventually "bond" to your gravel or if you decide to put it on your driftwood it would bond to that. they have a lot of similarities to anubias species. 

third... anubias barteri, my favorite plant. (picture also included) you might want to latch this on to your driftwood, for anubias species has been known to be on driftwood. this is most definitely a low light plant. so you could probably grow it in any light source you have. just make sure that you plant the riozime above the gravel. that will make it grow faster and might not die out as easily.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Kibblemania1414 said:


> i agree with cottage witch. that flame moss is really nice especially on the lava rock
> 
> i have a suggestion though. you should get some java moss, and attach it to your driftwood, that would make your driftwood not all too dull. (picture included)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input. I was contemplating the java moss. I already have two types of Java Fern in my 20 gallon, and I am running about 4 watts per gallon, so not really in need of low light plants, but I may put some of the anubias in my 20 gallon. I have some naked driftwood in there. If the blyxa does not work out, I will probably put a crypto on that side, if not, maybe the Java Fern will work.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

no prob, anything for a bro...


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

So, I yanked all the dannios out of the tank today and did a full water change. Got rid of all the algae on the glass and also hacked back the blyxa and got rid of all the dead leaves. I am thinking a complete redo is in my near future. I wish I would have dry started the HC. Maybe round two will be better. Also had a pleasant surprise when I cleaned out the Betta tank today. I dropped two random crypt bulbs in there about 2 weeks ago and found out they had rooted pretty good today. Did a complete tear-down of his tank and planted them better. It is a surprise cuz it has a 7 watt incandescent light over it. But I will see what happens.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Java moss might look abit too wild. Try some fissidens on the wood, I'm sure it will look nice there. +1 on the java fern.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

I am thinking some Java Fern at some point or another. Started dosing Excel every other day, and took the fish out. I think I already see some improvement, but we will see in a week or two.


----------



## amazonalbert (Feb 19, 2011)

yah, you should get some java fern


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

amazonalbert said:


> yah, you should get some java fern


I have some plantlets in my 20 high right now. I am thinking of moving them over to the 2.5 and seeing how they do.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Wound up pulling all the moss out. The underside was dead. Now thinking I am going to redo it next week sometime.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

So. Redid the tank a little bit. Took the moss and rock out. I added some crypto parva and java fern. The HC spread out a little more and my female betta took up residence in it. Here is what it looks like at the moment. Got to work on the algae a little bit when I do water changes today.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

cableguy69846 said:


> Got to work on the algae a little bit when I do water changes today.


What is your light time? I would decrease to 6hrs until you get the algae under control. I also have found having a siesta time of 3hrs keeps algae under control in my tank.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hilde said:


> What is your light time? I would decrease to 6hrs until you get the algae under control. I also have found having a siesta time of 3hrs keeps algae under control in my tank.


it is more under control then it was previously. If you look further back in my thread, it used to be terrible. I may at least add a siesta time to it though. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## gtu2004 (Feb 17, 2010)

cableguy69846 said:


> Have not done anything on this tank in a while. Got my HC like a week ago, but got lazy. Then got some snow, and messed my back up while shoveling. And by some snow, I mean this,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wont the RCS and some otos looove this algae thing?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

There is nowhere near that much algae anymore. Only a little bit. That was after not doing a water change for quite a while. I have been keeping up with it more now, and it is looking loads better.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

So, I am posting a long overdue update for those of you still interested. I have made quite a few changes. The HC is growing in nicely and I don't have nearly the problem with algae that I used to. Still a ways to go until it is a carpet but it is getting closer every day.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Just thought I would update a little bit. The tank is still going strong and the HC is finally starting to carpet up a bit more. I took out the Blyxa because it was not doing much besides dying and polluting my water. Here is an updated pic. Enjoy, and thanks for looking.










It is amazing the difference a month and some TLC can do for a tank. Much better then the last post.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

The HC is starting to carpet nicely and I love that piece of wood in there.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> The HC is starting to carpet nicely and I love that piece of wood in there.


Thank you. That wood was one of those "Holy crap! This is perfect!" finds that I could not pass up. And the HC is months in the making. I am actually going to trim it a little bit in the next few days to get it a little more even and clean the detritus that has probably accumulated under it in the past few months. I am also toying with the idea of doing a moss mesh for the back wall, but we shall see.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok, so it has been a while. The tank is still doing well. The Java Fern is growing and so is the HC. I actually had to trim it back a lot today. Here is how it looks now.


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

Love it!

I am also in the Chicago area, and dealt with snowmageddon '11.

My first tank is going to be very similar. Empty 2.5 sitting on my desk right now.

Where did you get the HC? I was at Old Town today and they didn't have any. Going to check out Living Sea/Old Orchard tomorrow probably.

Nice nano tank!




cableguy69846 said:


> Ok, so it has been a while. The tank is still doing well. The Java Fern is growing and so is the HC. I actually had to trim it back a lot today. Here is how it looks now.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

larcat said:


> Love it!
> 
> I am also in the Chicago area, and dealt with snowmageddon '11.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words. That was one hell of a blizzard. I don't want to have to deal with that again.

I got the HC from a guy I used to work with. He was into the wholesale aspect of it and hooked me up. 

I would say check out Aquarium Adventure in Bolingbrook and see what they have. If not, you may have to get it online. And send me a link to the build thread if you do one. I would love to see it.


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> Thanks for the kind words. That was one hell of a blizzard. I don't want to have to deal with that again.
> 
> I got the HC from a guy I used to work with. He was into the wholesale aspect of it and hooked me up.
> 
> I would say check out Aquarium Adventure in Bolingbrook and see what they have. If not, you may have to get it online. And send me a link to the build thread if you do one. I would love to see it.


I ordered all the plants today from Wilmette pet. I'm going to be putting a layer of vermicompost underneath a layer of fluval stratum, so I don't think I will need to fully cycle before adding plants. I will probably start a thread when it gets going. One lucky thing is I've got a big mat of HC coming, so I should be able to cheat a little on the carpet 

Any new pics?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

larcat said:


> I ordered all the plants today from Wilmette pet. I'm going to be putting a layer of vermicompost underneath a layer of fluval stratum, so I don't think I will need to fully cycle before adding plants. I will probably start a thread when it gets going. One lucky thing is I've got a big mat of HC coming, so I should be able to cheat a little on the carpet
> 
> Any new pics?


The carpet will help a lot. I started with a pot and had to separate a bunch and plant it. It was quite a pain in the rear. I am happy with how it is coming out now though. I really need to do some maintenance on it today though. It is looking kind of bad at the moment. I will post some more pics later today. And I look forward to seeing your tank up and running.


----------



## shiloh (Jun 10, 2011)

put that ugly thermometer on the side glass


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

shiloh said:


> put that ugly thermometer on the side glass


I am going to have to do that and see how it looks.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

so you're using just regular sand as ur substrate? and it's working with hc?! awesome


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Did some tank maintenance yesterday and trimmed back the HC which was not doing so well due to neglect. But hopefully it will come back pretty good. I will try to get a picture up later today.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

^is ur lighting the same as it has been? what is it now?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

gnod said:


> ^is ur lighting the same as it has been? what is it now?


It is still the same lighting. I actually need to change the bulb here soon. The light bulb is a 10 watt mini CFL bulb from Wal-Mart pet section. It is on 12 hours a day and I dose ferts once a week and excel every other day. I have been slacking on all of it though for a while. But I am getting back on track with it now. Also the fixture, is a 12" incandescent hood. So far it is working well when I remember to dose all the ferts and stuff.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Finally got that picture I have been meaning to get for a few days not. Like I said, did some maintenance that was long overdo and trimmed back the HC quite a bit. Here is how it looks ATM.


----------



## ARC5005 (Aug 2, 2011)

So what is HC?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

ARC5005 said:


> So what is HC?


Hemianthus callitrichoides, AKA, dwarf baby tears.:icon_smil


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

updates? 
nvm on the dosing, ferts question.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice set up


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

gnod said:


> updates?
> nvm on the dosing, ferts question.


Not really. Just letting everything grow after the massive trim a few weeks ago. I am also battling some hair algae that popped up due to laziness. But I will get that taken care of soon.



2in10 said:


> Nice set up


Thank you very much.:smile:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

So, after hair algae almost took over the tank, I cut it all out, and some of the HC with it. Now I am back to square one pretty much on the growth and need to wait for it to grow back in. Here is how it looks now.










I am thinking of doing a DIY CO2 set up on this. Are there any good How-to threads on a yeast reactor?


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

I'd just do a paintball CO2 setup honestly. It's not really that expensive (coming from a college student that works at a grocery store) to start and even cheaper to maintain. I spend 7 bucks every 2-3 months on a 20oz CO2 refill and I'm set. Also, sorry about the hair algae problem.  Identified the source yet? Good news is that HC will grow in even better than the first time.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

freph said:


> I'd just do a paintball CO2 setup honestly. It's not really that expensive (coming from a college student that works at a grocery store) to start and even cheaper to maintain. I spend 7 bucks every 2-3 months on a 20oz CO2 refill and I'm set. Also, sorry about the hair algae problem.  Identified the source yet? Good news is that HC will grow in even better than the first time.


I was thinking of doing that for my 10gal, not sure though. But I wanted to do a yeast one for this little tank and see how it went before I want a little more high tech. I think the hair algae was from neglect, but I am back on track now. And I really hope it grows back. I would like to get some and put it in my emersed setup if I can.


----------



## gonzo.njexit9 (Aug 21, 2011)

ARC5005 said:


> So what is HC?


i was wondering that myself
thanks for asking
newbie here and my 50 gallon is set up
just getting knowledge on plants now


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

gonzo.njexit9 said:


> i was wondering that myself
> thanks for asking
> newbie here and my 50 gallon is set up
> just getting knowledge on plants now


It is Hemianthus callitrichoides, AKA, Dwarf Baby Tears. I love this plant. Do you have a thread on here for your tank?


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

By the way, are you trying to keep the tanking looking small or do you want it to look huge? I know the only thing that gave me a hint at its real size was the title and how big the thermometer and betta are relative to the tank. :hihi: Maybe you could find a bigger home for the betta and throw in some nanofishes? It just looks kinda cramped to me right now....imo, at least. Otherwise it looks great so far.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

freph said:


> By the way, are you trying to keep the tanking looking small or do you want it to look huge? I know the only thing that gave me a hint at its real size was the title and how big the thermometer and betta are relative to the tank. :hihi: Maybe you could find a bigger home for the betta and throw in some nanofishes? It just looks kinda cramped to me right now....imo, at least. Otherwise it looks great so far.


Yeah. I really want some Dario Dario or something small like that. It was originally intended for shrimp, but my fiancee got the betta on an impulse buy. It was never supposed to be his home. Not sure what I am going to move him into though. I will have to find something.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Ooh, a Dario Dario!  I love the idea of that. I wonder if it would be considered bad karma to also have some sort of cherry shrimp in there to breed and supply food via offspring to the dario dario....and in turn the dario dario would also regulate the shrimp population. Hmm. I've heard they can be very finicky about food and I was wondering if this might be a more natural food source for the fish. A food chain of sorts, if you will.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

freph said:


> Ooh, a Dario Dario!  I love the idea of that. I wonder if it would be considered bad karma to also have some sort of cherry shrimp in there to breed and supply food via offspring to the dario dario....and in turn the dario dario would also regulate the shrimp population. Hmm. I've heard they can be very finicky about food and I was wondering if this might be a more natural food source for the fish. A food chain of sorts, if you will.


Never thought of that. I think you would have to give the cherry shrimp a head start. But that is a thought.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Added a moss wall today. It is a mix of Flame and Java Moss. It should be pretty cool if it works out.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

. . . How did I miss this tank I never knew you had a baby tear carpet !


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bahugo said:


> . . . How did I miss this tank I never knew you had a baby tear carpet !


Lol. This was my first nano. I am gonna rescape it though. But I am gonna keep most of the HC. But that is for next week.

Oh, and this tank is a lot of fun. You should think about one. I may do a second.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Not much to update. Just did a waterchange today and thought I would show off a little bit.










Enjoy.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Might just be me, but looks like the HC is yellowing a bit.....doing any ferts/CO2?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

freph said:


> Might just be me, but looks like the HC is yellowing a bit.....doing any ferts/CO2?


It is yellowing a bit. I got lax on the upkeep for a while and now I am trying to get back into it. I just started with excel and flourish again. Going to be adding CO2 next week and maybe doing the PPS-pro ferts soon too. It is getting a little bit better though. Slowly but surely.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Ah, good to know. Hoping to see that turn into a lush meadow again.  My own HC is starting to grow in better but slow and steady seems to be HC's game. Great little tank you have here btw. Almost makes me want to go buy a 2.5g....if only I had the room for it.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

What... how did I miss this tank??? Love the HC carpet, Cable!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

freph said:


> Ah, good to know. Hoping to see that turn into a lush meadow again.  My own HC is starting to grow in better but slow and steady seems to be HC's game. Great little tank you have here btw. Almost makes me want to go buy a 2.5g....if only I had the room for it.


Thanks man. I can't wait to get it back. And slow and steady really is HC's thing. It took months to get it going good the first time.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> What... how did I miss this tank??? Love the HC carpet, Cable!


Lol. You and Rich both missed this one. And thanks man.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

So, I got all crazy with this tank today after the auction. Picked up a nice piece of wood that I had to have in the tank. So here goes the great rescape.









Took all the plants and sand out and cleaned the tank really well.









Rinsed the sand till it was clear.









What's this? DIRT?! Yes it is.









Tied the java fern and some moss to the wood.









Put the HC on the right, and the glosso on the left.

I am hoping the moss will take off, and the HC and Glosso will carpet their respective areas. The dirt was MGOPS, and I reused the sand as a cap.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks promising! you should derim it though!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> looks promising! you should derim it though!


I would, but I have to have a glass top cuz of the cats. But the bookshelf is black, so it does not look all that bad with the rim.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

oh, that makes sense! still would be cool though  how many cats?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> oh, that makes sense! still would be cool though  how many cats?


2, one is scared of life, and the other is Satan's spawn. Lol.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

lol! i love cats

what inhabitants are gonna go in here?


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

lol so that's what you did after the auction!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks good... I suppose I should get to uploading the pics I took earlier. Tired, so they will be un edited... and they stink. :hihi:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

pics before school!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> pics before school!


I wasn't doing school.. should have been..

I got a letter in the mail for a people to people student ambassadors invitation... So I was looking into that.

Uploading pics to PB in a sec.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

oh yeah i got one of those before.. they wanted me to go with a WOMENS volleyball team to holland. wouldve been fun!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

orchidman said:


> oh yeah i got one of those before.. they wanted me to go with a WOMENS volleyball team to holland. wouldve been fun!


Mine is .....France, England, Ireland, Wales, Netherlands, Belgium. Problem is it's expensive.. so I dunno.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> lol! i love cats
> 
> what inhabitants are gonna go in here?


I am thinking shrimp. But I can't put any in there until it settles down after putting the dirt in.



Bahugo said:


> lol so that's what you did after the auction!


Lol. Yep. I messed about with all my tanks when I got home.



zachary908 said:


> Looks good... I suppose I should get to uploading the pics I took earlier. Tired, so they will be un edited... and they stink. :hihi:


Groovy.:biggrin:


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Well post up more pics


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bahugo said:


> Well post up more pics


Lol. On the way. Updated the Palu, the dirt tank, this one and just did the 10 gal. About to do the emersed setup. I should lump all my tanks and such in one thread like you. It would be easier than updating 6 threads across 3+ forums. Lol.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Lol, it definitely is.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice redo


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

2in10 said:


> Nice redo


Thanks man.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

How about an update pic?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Hilde said:


> How about an update pic?


he posted a new pic just last night.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hilde said:


> How about an update pic?


Page 7, post #94. It is the last pic in the series. I will post another one today though. The tank has cleared up. No more bubbles and random crap floating around.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

cableguy69846 said:


> Page 7, post #94.


Oops!! Nice. Looks bigger than actually is for plant choice etc great.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hilde said:


> Oops!! Nice. Looks bigger than actually is for plant choice etc great.


Lol, No worries man. And thanks for the kind words.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

This tank has been added to my new master thread. Link is in my signature. Thank you.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

nice little tank!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

nonconductive said:


> nice little tank!


Thanks man.:icon_bigg


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

OMG. I love those HC. WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW. Question for you, how long did it take you to get that carpet? Did you use CO2 at all?

Amazing stuff cable.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

green_valley said:


> OMG. I love those HC. WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW. Question for you, how long did it take you to get that carpet? Did you use CO2 at all?
> 
> Amazing stuff cable.


It took a few months to get it. I didn't use CO2. I was dosing with Excel though. That worked wonders on the small tank. I was going to try CO2 on this tank, but the DIY was a total fail. I had to pull it off. I will continue the Excel though.

The rest of the info on the continuation of the tank is in the link in my sig.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Going to keep this thread open for easier reference.

*10-6-2011

*Took some readings on the tank today.

Nitrite - 5ppm
Nitrate - 40ppm
Ammonia - 2ppm

I used and API Freshwater Master test kit to get these readings. How long will it take for the soil to stop leaching like this? Any and all help would be great. Thanks.

P.S. - An updated FTS.










Enjoy.

Here is a better FTS after a water change.










*10-10-2011

*Nitrite - 0.50ppm
Nitrate - 5.0ppm
Ammonia - 0.25ppm

I also tested phosphate and PH.

Phosphate - 10.0ppm
PH - 7.6

I plan on doing a water change tomorrow and testing again 48 hours from now to see where everything is. The only thing that has gone down is the ammonia. I guess that is a good thing, and the rest will follow. We will see what happens.

Most recent FTS.










*10-11-2011

*Did a water change today. Going to get more test results tomorrow.

FTS.









*10-15-2011

*Not much going on with this tank lately. Took the CO2 off of it cuz I gassed all my snails. Going to add some more in a few days. Did a water change today.

FTS









Some Glosso growth.


















That is all.

*10-19-2011

*Water test was as follows.

Nitrate - 0ppm
Nitrite - 0ppm
Ammonia - 0.25ppm

Did a 90% water change on that tank and got all the dead snails out of it.

Pics.

































It is already looking better. Going to test water tomorrow, and see how it is.

*10-26-2011

*Had to replant the HC clump that floated up for the millionth time 2 days ago. The HC looks healthy, it just does not want to stay in the sand for some reason. No idea why. Hopefully now it will stay. I buried half the plant so it had better stay. Not seeing any growth on the moss on the DW, but the moss wall is starting to take off. Had a little bit of hair algae and noticed some dead algae that I pulled out during the 100% water change. Started Excel dosing anyway. I will be doing 1ml per gallon every other day until it goes away. The glosso is really taking off and so is the java fern. I may start adding ferts to this tank too. Water test is o across the board. No Nitrates, Nitrites, or Ammonia, finally. That is good news. Only took like 3 weeks to normal out.

FTS









Plant growth.



























*10-29-2011

*Added some DHG the other day that I picked up. There was a ton in the bag, so only a little bit went in here. Also finally seeing some growth on the moss.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

DHG seems to be doing well, and my HC is finally growing. I think the Excel helped. Now I just need more. Ordered it a week ago, and still nothing. Hopefully this Weds. it will be in. Did a 100% water change today.

FTS









HC









DHG

















Moss


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I just bought a 2.5 today at the club site but won't pick it up until the December metting and a RedSea Nano filter in the box for $6, tank $5, I think I'll make in a little RCS breeder tank with just a tiny bit of Stratum and some Moss & Riccia. I have found a cheap heater at Ken's, 7.5 watt for $7+, and I want a small light too.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

woah! WHAT A DEAL!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

150EH said:


> I just bought a 2.5 today at the club site but won't pick it up until the December metting and a RedSea Nano filter in the box for $6, tank $5, I think I'll make in a little RCS breeder tank with just a tiny bit of Stratum and some Moss & Riccia. I have found a cheap heater at Ken's, 7.5 watt for $7+, and I want a small light too.


Nice. That is a good deal. I wish I could run a red sea nano, but I have to have a glass top cuz of the fur babies. As for a light, you can use a desk lamp with a 6500K sprial CFL. Mine is a 12inch hood with a 6500K mini CFL from wal mart.



orchidman said:


> woah! WHAT A DEAL!


You can say that again.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

The heater is from Deep Blue a 7.5 watt and I'm hoping it's small enough to fit in the filter. $7.05 + S

I may use your light idea, I would like to have something thin and elegant.

What the dimension of your nano tank?

This is a good nano heater too


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

150EH said:


> The heater is from Deep Blue a 7.5 watt and I'm hoping it's small enough to fit in the filter. $7.05 + S
> 
> I may use your light idea, I would like to have something thin and elegant.
> 
> ...


It is a standard 2.5 gallon. 12"w x 6"l x 8"h. The light looks like a mini hood. Decent reflector too. I think a lot of people use the second heater you linked with great success. And I think it is easier to put in the filter.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Check out this light it's a little more than I want to spend but I like it, what did your desk lamp and new bulb total out to on cost?

I really don't need this much light but I like the design.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thats a really cool light!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

150EH said:


> Check out this light it's a little more than I want to spend but I like it, what did your desk lamp and new bulb total out to on cost?
> 
> I really don't need this much light but I like the design.


That might be too much light. I think my setup totaled out to about 25 bucks or so. Not really sure though. I set it up at least a year ago.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

the dhg looks great! i like the looks of it. what about diy co2 instead of excel?


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I'll find something small and I need one or two moonlights in my fixture, hahahahahaha.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

tank looks great cable! though i cant see half the pics


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Ok, I found the perfect light for my nano, what do you think about this one and the price is a lot better too.

I noticed you've been MIA the last couple of days, is everything ok?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> the dhg looks great! i like the looks of it. what about diy co2 instead of excel?


Been there, done that. Gassed the tank. *facepalm*



nonconductive said:


> tank looks great cable! though i cant see half the pics


Thanks man. The pictures will be back on the 15th.:icon_smil



150EH said:


> Ok, I found the perfect light for my nano, what do you think about this one and the price is a lot better too
> 
> I noticed you've been MIA the last couple of days, is everything ok?


That LED setup is pretty cool. If you can get the PAR you need to get the plants to grow, it should work. This is the fixture I have with this bulb. They are working great so far, and there would be room in the hood to sneak in a couple of moonlights.:icon_wink

And everything is good. I was not feeling well the day before yesterday, but am good now. And yesterday, I finally got Call Of Duty: Modern Warfare 3, so I was playing that all day.:hihi: Plus with the new Christopher Paolini book finally out, I was not on the comp very much. Thanks for asking 150.:icon_bigg


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

150EH said:


> Check out this light it's a little more than I want to spend but I like it, what did your desk lamp and new bulb total out to on cost?
> 
> I really don't need this much light but I like the design.


I like this light as well. I'm still hesitant to try the LED's out, so I will stick with the CFL's. I know they grow plants well. The second light just appears too small, wheras, the first light is proportionate to the tank. I can understand wanting to go the cheaper way though, and am sure that whatever you choose it will be as awesome as the rest of yoou work.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

cableguy69846 said:


> I finally got Call Of Duty: Modern Warfare 3, so I was playing that all day.:hihi: Plus with the new Christopher Paolini book finally out, I was not on the comp very much. Thanks for asking 150.:icon_bigg


Man, I want that game so bad!! How awesome is it? Sorry, don't mean to turn this into a COD MW thread, I just REALLY want that game. SOOOOOO jealous right now:biggrin:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Man, I want that game so bad!! How awesome is it? Sorry, don't mean to turn this into a COD MW thread, I just REALLY want that game. SOOOOOO jealous right now:biggrin:


It is amazing. I played multiplayer for a whole of about 30 min yesterday. I got sucked into the storyline. It is great.:thumbsup:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

hey i forgot the book came out! i need to get it! im number 56 on the waiting list! blah blah blah. i think i might have to buy it


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Well I'm glad your ok but I knew something was up when I come back to you page and my comment from yesterday is still sitting there, you've been putting on a couple of pages a day.

I want a light look to the nano and don't have any critters to get into it so I think I'll go with the last one and have a moon light too and the par wont matter much for moss, floating Riccia and maybe some Mayaca fluviatilis so it will be fine. I might even de-rim the little thing, can I do that?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> hey i forgot the book came out! i need to get it! im number 56 on the waiting list! blah blah blah. i think i might have to buy it


It pays to have a fiancee that works at a book store.:hihi:



150EH said:


> Well I'm glad your ok but I knew something was up when I come back to you page and my comment from yesterday is still sitting there, you've been putting on a couple of pages a day.
> 
> I want a light look to the nano and don't have any critters to get into it so I think I'll go with the last one and have a moon light too and the par wont matter much for moss, floating Riccia and maybe some Mayaca fluviatilis so it will be fine. I might even de-rim the little thing, can I do that?


Lol. I am on here a lot. Thanks for asking man.:icon_smil

If you don't have to worry about fuzzy little paws in the water, you will be good without a glass top. Not having one will keep temps down too. You can derim it for sure. All you need is a sharp knife and patience. Just run the knife in between the plastic and glass, very carefully. It should cut the silicone and separate it form the plastic trim, then just pop it off, and clean up the edges.:icon_smil Doing all that, that LED fixture will look sharp.:biggrin:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

ahh! lucky you! go ahead and stick the book in the box with the plants!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> ahh! lucky you! go ahead and stick the book in the box with the plants!


Lol. It is good so far. I am only on page 81 of 800 something though.:icon_bigg


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

by tomorrow morning you should be done! pull an all nighter! dont tell me anythign that happens!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> by tomorrow morning you should be done! pull an all nighter! dont tell me anythign that happens!


Lol. I can't do that though. I have to be awake tomorrow. My daughter is coming over for a while (all day).:icon_bigg


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

coffee!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> coffee!


Lol. I already take in so much caffeine on a daily basis, any more would make my heard explode out of my chest.:icon_lol:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

haha!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm enjoying a really nice cup as we type, Dunkin Donuts _Turbo_!!:biggrin: As supermarkets go, it is my most favorite readily available brands. The extra caffeine is nice as well, how else do you think I post at 5am and also again at 9am?:bounce:

I didn't read the whole description of the second light, and think that it's great now that I know you will have some moonlights as well. I want some more moonlights, I traded mine with the other tank:icon_mad: The tank should be great, especially if you de-rim it. I cant remember I look at so many journals a day, but are you including a heater in this setup? Was just thinking that a smaller tank like that would be more prone to temperature swings and stuff. Forgive me if you already said, I assure you I did read. I'm just too lazy to go back and look:icon_lol:


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I didn't even think about evaporation, my 150 loses about an inch per week and it's 30 inches tall so that's 5 gallons, holy McBat [email protected] Well I'll either have to make a top or I do drink water all week from the brita thing in the fridge so I'll just have to do the half for me and half for you every time I sit down with a glass.

I forgot I still have my $5 driftwood so maybe I could use that in the nano, it's thin.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

150EH said:


> I didn't even think about evaporation, my 150 loses about an inch per week and it's 30 inches tall so that's 5 gallons, holy McBat [email protected] Well I'll either have to make a top or I do drink water all week from the brita thing in the fridge so I'll just have to do the half for me and half for you every time I sit down with a glass.
> 
> I forgot I still have my $5 driftwood so maybe I could use that in the nano, it's thin.


That is one plus side to a glass top. No evap really. A little, but nothing I can't wait until water changes to correct. If anything, keep a gallon of aquarium ready water handy so you can top it off if you have to. But the sharing-your-drinking-water method should work too. With the glass top on mine, and an internal filter, I don't really lose any water that is noticeable. But my temps are high all the time. In the high 70's to low 80's and I won't even tell you about the summer temps.

And I would encourage the use of the DW in it. Makes things more interesting. I have 2 pieces in mine. I love how it looks now as opposed to before. So much better.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I'd like it to break the surface and get some moss growing in the water and out, if this little tank has LED's maybe the evaporation will be a lot less, my other tank has 2 light fixtures with a total of 8 bulbs, I'm only running 6 but it's 514 watts just 4 inches off the water. I set the thermostat low at night, 68 every night and my big tank should hold the temp good, it's big and in the hottest room, but set for 76 in the winter the heaters are clicking on every 20 minutes, so I don't want to freeze my nano and the heater is only $7 so.........


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

150EH said:


> I'd like it to break the surface and get some moss growing in the water and out, if this little tank has LED's maybe the evaporation will be a lot less, my other tank has 2 light fixtures with a total of 8 bulbs, I'm only running 6 but it's 514 watts just 4 inches off the water. I set the thermostat low at night, 68 every night and my big tank should hold the temp good, it's big and in the hottest room, but set for 76 in the winter the heaters are clicking on every 20 minutes, so I don't want to freeze my nano and the heater is only $7 so.........


Emergent moss growth? Go for it. As for the heater, go for it too. If you find you don't need it, then 7 bucks you didn't need to spend, but if you don't have it and need it, bad times. I would rather waste the money and not need it than the other way around. And you could be right with the evap bit. The LED's don't give off a lot of heat, and that fixture is too slick looking not to try it.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i love DW with emersed plants!

dude, my evap is crazy! i even rrun a humidifier in my room for the orchids!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Trimmed the glosso back and cleaned out as much of the hair algae as I could. Did a 100% WC. The DHG and HC are finally starting to take off for me. Going to have a carpet again in no time.:biggrin:

FTS









HC









DHG


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks good


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> looks good


Thanks man.roud:


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

FTS


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

the growth is great!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> the growth is great!


Thanks man.:smile:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorry I haven't been in posting lately. My kid thought it would be cute to jerk my keyboard out of my comp, where he left the end stuck in the back:icon_evil I was limited to the on-screen, so wasn't doing much posting then. 

Definitely looking goodroud: I am so jealous of your growth on your moss wall:hihi: I love the HC as well. I wanted to get some, but found my dwarf Sag first, so that's what I went with. Will probably look better with the height of my tank anyway, but I still love the HC and it's coming in nicely for you it looks like.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry I haven't been in posting lately. My kid thought it would be cute to jerk my keyboard out of my comp, where he left the end stuck in the back:icon_evil I was limited to the on-screen, so wasn't doing much posting then.
> 
> Definitely looking goodroud: I am so jealous of your growth on your moss wall:hihi: I love the HC as well. I wanted to get some, but found my dwarf Sag first, so that's what I went with. Will probably look better with the height of my tank anyway, but I still love the HC and it's coming in nicely for you it looks like.


No worries man, I know how kids are. Lol. It happens to all of us.

I love the HC, I would hate to use it in a big tank like yours though. It grows too slow for it to make a carpet in a big tank like that in any timely fashion. However, if you ever get the chance to do a HC carpet in a smaller tank, go for it, it looks awesome.:icon_smil


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Cable how did you hang the white mesh with the moss, I have a piece cut for my Nano but need a way to hang it.

Remember we talked about evaporation, etc. I guess the suface area is so small there is almost no evaporation on this tank so far, but it is winter. Plus there is definitely no heat from the light.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

150EH said:


> Cable how did you hang the white mesh with the moss, I have a piece cut for my Nano but need a way to hang it.
> 
> Remember we talked about evaporation, etc. I guess the suface area is so small there is almost no evaporation on this tank so far, but it is winter. Plus there is definitely no heat from the light.


I got the suction cups with the metal hooks on them that would use to hang things in the window, and took the metal hook off. Then I cut a 2 x 3 square hole out of the back of the canvas and put the end of the suction cup in there. I think I have pics of it. I will see if I can find them for you.

If there is no evap yet, that is a very good thing. Shouldn't be too much from your light since you are using LED's. When summer hits, you may get a bit more. But if you keep the house cool, you should be good.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Added some Mayaca fluviatilis to the right side. Will see how it does. After the holidays, I am planning on a Dario Dario pair for this tank, if I can get it. If not, I may go with shrimp of some sort.

FTS









DHG

















HC









M. fluviatilis


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks good! get a background mister!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> looks good! get a background mister!


Thanks man. I been meaning to, I just keep forgetting.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

Was curious to see how your carpet-plants were doing? I bet the tanks full by now, right? Is your moss wall filled in yet? You've probably been busy moving stuff around, as I remember you saying you were taking over more space in the house, and expanding the zoo


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Was curious to see how your carpet-plants were doing? I bet the tanks full by now, right? Is your moss wall filled in yet? You've probably been busy moving stuff around, as I remember you saying you were taking over more space in the house, and expanding the zoo


I took out the moss wall as it was mostly dying on me. I put it in Mossville for now. Going to see if I can revive it. The carpet plants are doing well. The DHG is trying to take over the 2.5 gallon tank. And the 'Belem' is growing pretty well in the 2 gallon. Other than that, not much is going on with the tanks at the moment.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

DHG looks great! I'm not a big fan is moss walls to be honest.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

orchidman said:


> DHG looks great! I'm not a big fan is moss walls to be honest.


The moss walls are in for a redo I think. They need to be trimmed and I think one layer of the mesh needs to come off to let the moss grow a bit more.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Did some maintenance. And got some before and after shots.

Before









After

FTS


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Looking good cable!


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Looks good, sad that the moss wall is gone. I have no luck with my moss walls. The plants are growing fine but the moss are turning yellow. I wonder if I got an emersed kind and they melt away before showing new growth? 

Big fan of moss walls for shrimp, doubles their space. This tank + moss wall = amazing shrimp habitat


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bahugo said:


> Looking good cable!


Thanks man.



xenxes said:


> Looks good, sad that the moss wall is gone. I have no luck with my moss walls. The plants are growing fine but the moss are turning yellow. I wonder if I got an emersed kind and they melt away before showing new growth?
> 
> Big fan of moss walls for shrimp, doubles their space. This tank + moss wall = amazing shrimp habitat


It is not completely gone. It just moved to a different tank. I may have to redo it though. You could have gotten something like that. Maybe try trimming it a bit and see if it gives out new growth.


----------

